# Hello new to this group



## BretD (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi
I am new to this group. I am from Montana and would like to meet anyone who pack or has harness goats in the Greatfalls area.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Bret, welcome to the group!

There is quite a group of goat packers in Montana. I'm sure someone will drop you a note.


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

BretD,
I live in Great Falls and have been goatpacking for quite some time. As far as I know, until now, I am the only person in the area that packs with goats. Send me a PM and I will exchange info with you.

Aaron


----------

